# PBGFC 40th Annual INTERNATIONAL



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Reminder to take advantage of last early entry deadline it must be postmarked by June23 Thursday!! I can tell you there are several boats that already paid and i will list those tommorrow so you can see who is going to participate (several forum members). for those who have never fished the International you will find it is a layed back tourney with the Big tourney atmosphere. You will see several center consoles as well as some of the bigger boats. You can bet as little or as much as you want and unlike some tourneys you can still win CASH for awards. For the smaller boats there is a small boat only optional cash awards division and the winner this year receives an Invitation to fish the IGFA Offshore World Championship in Cabo San Lucas as well as qualifying points for the World Billfish series. this years Tournament will also be filmed to be part of a future TV series. If you are unable to fish please take a look at the schedule of events attached and join us dockside for the weigh-ins a lil partying! Hope to see you all next week good luck to those fishing the tourneys this weekend and tight lines!! if you need to print an entry form go to www.pbgfc.com to print one off!!or email me at [email protected] for more info


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Kevin....you and the PBGFC have done a fantastic job organizing this year's event. Team "Blue Marlana" looks forward to next weekend, and encourages everyone to get involved. Fish, or come hang out...this is what it's all about!

Thank you!!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Kevin, I understand you are doing a hell of a job getting this together....keep up the good work. Bodacious is in.....


----------



## Uncle B (Jul 19, 2009)

Cant wait for this!!!! This is gonna be one to remember!!!!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

DISANTO said:


> Kevin....you and the PBGFC have done a fantastic job organizing this year's event. Team "Blue Marlana" looks forward to next weekend, and encourages everyone to get involved. Fish, or come hang out...this is what it's all about!
> 
> Thank you!!



+1 Kevin its been a long time since I have been this excited about fishing the International. Hope to have calm seas and hungry fish! Hope PFF members will atleast come check out the weigh ins!


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks for the great comments and appreciate yall fishing again! Still receiving the last of the early entries and should have some boat names up soon. Hopefully this water will move in a little closer for everyone. as the chairman you always worry bout the weather. Here is the long range forecast compliments of florida offshore.com. This is the most reliable in my opinion and the one i will have my eye on all week. give them a try you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

kevin.....how many boats have entered?


----------



## lunasea (Jan 6, 2008)

*Lunasea In*

Lunasea in. Looking forward to some nice weather.


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

*Pensacola International Tournament Rules*

Hello Kevin:

I've been looking online for the Tournament Rules without success, can you send them to me? Specifically, I'm looking for "what ports can boats depart". If I recall in years past the departure ports where either Pensacola Pass or Orange Beach - is that still the same? We are considering fishing the tournament. Thanks, Matt Condon [email protected]


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Matt, she is in the process of updating some things on the website, you may leave from ANY pass this year you just have to be at captss. meeting to sign out Thursday night. also, if i remember correct you fish a 32' regulator there is an additional small boat calcutta this year to go along with allthe other optional cash awards categories ( there are several small boats already signed up and know of several more that will get in as long as weather stays good. hope to see you there looks like you had a good weekend at emerald coast. i will email you some info. Got lots of phone calls this weekend should be a good one.


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Heres the latest forcast looking pretty good Compliments of florida offshore.com. Phone has been busy today hope to see you there!!* ******* NOT SURE WHAT THIS FORCAST DOES AFTER A DAY ON HERE BUT THIS IS NOT THE UPDATED FORCAST IT WILL NOT LET ME DELETE IT OR UPDATE IT!! MAYBE ONE OF THE MODERATORS CAN TAKE IT DOWN FOR ME*******


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Two days and counting. saw a satelite shot yesterday that looked a little better and looks like some water is moving. For those who want to follow the weigh ins on computer we will have someone posting stats and weights via facebook. just go to www.pbgfc.com and click on the facebook symbol to follow along.


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Captains meeting and registration tonight 6:3








0 pm At new world landing. You may register tonight at captains meeting. Good luck to all those fishing and to the ones whose not come down and see us on the docks.


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Ended up with 44 boats entered. With the water the way it is and being in between some other Tournaments, its about right on. Scales open at 5pm-9pm today. 3-9pm Tommorrow. Will have updates via Facebook as we get them. Thanks to all those fishing and good Luck to everyone.


----------

